
A Template System for Google Docs: Google Drive Automation and PDF Generation - kiyanwang
http://tomassetti.me/google-drive-automation-with-google-execution-api-filling-templates-programmatically-and-download-pdf-version/
======
quintes
fancy... But perhaps a proper system is what is needed, I.e. An existing
invoicing system. Why do we always have to build everything when something
better exists?

